# Dont Lose Hope........If U Have Low Fsc Marks



## fearless9142 (Sep 4, 2012)

Assalamoalaikum !

the purpose of this thread is just to encourage those students who have low fsc marks and they think that they cant compete with thousands of students with 950 plus marks (in fsc) ........

first of all , remember that fsc is just 40 percent........... the one big thing that is still in your hand is MCAT which is 50 percent ....

so for example , if a mishap occurs in ur fsc , or u didnt study that well during that time........its time to learn from your mistakes and try with full effort , dedication and sincerity for MCAT

I have seen some examples which support what i am writing in this thread.

a guy had 867 marks in fsc............got 1004 in MCAT and got admission in nawaz shareef medical college gujrat (2012) 
a guy had 866 in fsc............got 1010 in mcat and got admission in RMC (2012)

i had 898 in fsc and got 998 in mcat .........got admission in RMC (2013)

hope to see more examples this year

just dont think that it is impossible.......... study with a positive mindset ......... set a goal and then study according to it ............. 

and most importantly , pray to Allah and seek His help............because without His help , u are nothing even if u are the most brilliant student in the world........and with His help , even a mediocre student can perform better than the board toppers.


----------

